# New to the site/ My new ride



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello all I went to boatersworld today to buy the essentials for her and talked to a real knowledgable man and he referred me to this site if I ever needed any help. well i'm 15 and this is my first personal boat title in my name and everything  ;D so I am in some need of some mods to this beauty. I live in saint augustine and fish on the ICW. while cruising through the site I found the boat I bought on here. so what I need suggestions on are motor, battery for livewell, rod racks, seat or cushions, trolling motor or pushpole or any other mods you think I would enjoy and have fun with I personally don't have any pics of the boat but heres the add if anyone could copy and paste the pics onto here I would greatly appreciate it thanks alot. heres the link tot he boat http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1196216096


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats on your new ride. Take A look at Customgheenoe.com. It's A site that is all about Gheenoes.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Kanga, 
Welcome to the club, I'll take a cup of coffee. 
Weedy


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

congrats and welcome!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the cult! Thats a neat custom Gheenoe you have there.


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks all for the welcome and posting the pics heres my list of what to do/get yamaha 9.9 2 stroke due to weight 3 tube rod racks on each side of the cc two clamp on rod holders and can't decide yet on a push pole or trolling motor can you fish while polling by yourself? or is my only option for a trolling motor once again thanks all oh and gheenoe seat cushions


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

You talked to the wizzard..Mr Thresher Klier!


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

> You talked to the wizzard..Mr Thresher Klier!


 :-?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Poling and fishinig solo can be done, but it's quite a challenge. I usually put my rod in my back pocket and slowly pole backwards when sight fishing the grass flats. Stake out with the pole when you find fish or tuck the push pole under your arm and make a cast if you have to. There's nothing like havinig a pissed off upper slot red in one hand, the push pole in the other and trying to get off the poling platform without killing yourself to net the fish.
I'm not saying this is the best way of getting around, but I have fun doing it.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> Poling and fishinig solo can be done, but it's quite a challenge. I usually put my rod in my back pocket and slowly pole backwards when sight fishing the grass flats. Stake out with the pole when you find fish or tuck the push pole under your arm and make a cast if you have to. There's nothing like havinig a pissed off upper slot red in one hand, the push pole in the other and trying to get off the poling platform without killing yourself to net the fish.
> I'm not saying this is the best way of getting around, but I have fun doing it.



= E-ride! ;D


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sweet Ride, Fish blood I say


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys I really love this boat and think i'll never switch manufacturers and I think i'm going to get a trolling motor and ideas on brand/ models etc... and if anyone has the manufactured seats for gheenoes could you please comment on how comfortable they are thanks alot guys tight lines ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah - it was me guys. You should have seen him with his mom. I was there saying "no 4-strokes! Too heavy!" and he was like ! It was cool though and even cooler to see this young fellow on the board. It's a beaut of a boat! He's gonna be slaying 'em big time. He lives on the intercoastal right by salt run. Some of you JAX guys need to help him get his boat bloody! 
Thresh


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on the new ride! Congrats on having the testicular gumption at your age to go after what you want. Thanks for giving me hope that not all young people are soley interested in video games or out vandalizing for fun. We now have another young mind to "mold"!

IMO trolling motor cannot get you shallow enough without disturbing the bottom. Trolling motors are great for perusing the docks for snook. I have seen some people with a leash or teather on their push pole so when they want to make a cast they just quietly set the pole down by their feet and not worry about loosing it. I have also seen "holsters" that are nothing more than a "U" shaped hook mounted so you can lay the push pole in it. A pool pole end cap shaped like a mushroom will keep it from sliding out all the way. A rod holder mounted in front of you will keep your fishing pole at the ready. Makes it easy to grab on the way up from setting your push pole down. A rod holder mounted either on a poling platform, or if no platform, deck mounted so the rod is pointing forward at an upward angle will keep it out of your way and easy to grab.

If you can swing it I would do both trolling motor and push pole. Give yourself options. 

My other suggestions, since you asked; Since you have a center console do you plan to use it for mounting your controls? I'm a tiller man myself, but since the boat came with the CC you might as well use it. Not that you have to, it is really a matter of preference and cost.

I would mount a seat and a trolling motor in front. Very relaxing way to cruise and cast.

How about a poling platform? If not a platform a flat deck in the back. Either way, I would go with a flat cushion in back instead of a seat for better mobility.

Have you seen the remote control trolling motors? There is a bay boat mfg that uses a retracting grab bar on top of the center console to use as a sighting platform while steering the trolling motor remotely. I would like to see that on a Gheenoe! I don't think that the minimal height of a Gheenoe while being trailered would require the grab bar to be retractable. 

Are you intent on fishing solo? Because I have to warn you, chicks dig fishing micros!

Good luck whatever you decide, and welcome aboard!


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey thresher  glad you wrote down the sites for me and thanks for the help Un-shore personally i'll be using this boat eveyday this summer and when ever I have a chance to after that as for the other things you mentioned my budget is 2,500-3,000 maybe alittle more or less. I personally love fishing and is extremely relaxing for me and I don't want my idiot friends with me say ummmm can you undo this birds nest for me and tie a knot, but it'll more than likely me half and half. Things that I know I need:
9.9 2-stroke ( brand new or couple year old model )
Batteries for livewell and Trolling motor
seats/cushions
Optional
Trolling motor mount (used)
Trolling motor ( prefer new )
push pole Need size reference and brand (used)
poling platform or back deck ( would love to see some pics of a back deck and the price if anyone could)


And as for mounting a sterring console in the CC that idea sounds great, but I don't know if my family would have the experience with boats and we'd need to hire that out and i'm not sure of the costs. If anyone could inlighten me on this I would greatly appreciate that ( would also love to see some pics of this). If you could send me links of the items mentioned above I would really appreciate it and aswell if you have any of the items mentioned that you are lookign to sell and located no more that 100 mi from florida or if your located in Tampa or Atlanta area thanks alot and also Thresher now that you've seen my new ride and if you have any ideas I can pop in and we can talk and you can share some more knowledge thanks alot


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh and as to the height issue of trailering the noe around I live on the water and she's nestled on a floating dock


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Oh and as to the height issue of trailering the noe around I live on the water and she's nestled on a floating dock


Locked?


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

yes shes locked had to buy a 50$ lock


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> yes shes locked had to buy a 50$ lock


A lot cheaper than than replacing the 'noe!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice ride, and welcome!   I remember seeing your boat come up in past posts, whenever someone asked about removing the center bench or building a center console in a highsider. It's cool that it stayed with a forum member.  

Sounds like you're just a few miles north of me, (I fish out of Palm Coast), so we may run into one another sometime. I also have a highsider, but I built decks on mine. If you do anything, build yourself a front casting deck. Without question, that is my favorite place to stand and fish. When in front, your body weight is partially offset by the weight of your outboard, so you'll draft less than if you stood in the back, and you'll get in skinnier water as a result. This is assuming you're fishing alone.

Pole if you want to, but I almost never do, and sightfish reds all the time. Most of all, have fun!


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

I would love to have a front castng deck the question is how? Looks like gas is going to be an issue this summer so this'll be my only means of transportation poor 22' fter in storage i'll miss you :'(. If you could show some pics I would love to see them and hopefully mid June i'll be on the water everyday hopefully then I can meet up with some people on diff forums and they can show me some new tricks, i'll bring the food ;D thanks Jarett


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> If you could show some pics I would love to see them


Just do some searches on here and on the customgheenoe.com forum. There have been plenty of deck builds posted, including mine, so you can learn all about your options.


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok will do thanks


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> i'll bring the beer  ;D thanks Jarett


Fixed that for you!!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

> > i'll bring the beer ;D thanks Jarett
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you!!



Kewl. What does he need to know? ;D ;D


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

Anything that anyone has to offer that could help my mind is a canvas


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Anything that anyone has to offer that could help my mind is a canvas


My mind is jelly, but I will try. Did you ever find someone to do the modifications on the center console?This is weird, I just burped and it tasted like polyester resin fumes.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > i'll bring the beer  ;D thanks Jarett
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you!!


 Best make it rootbeer! Kangos first post " well i'm 15 and this is my first personal boat ". Contributing to the delinquincy of an adult by a minor might be a crime, I'm not sure.


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

If i can sell my Gheenoe in the next month i'll more thank likely be getting a LT my choice or a 13-15 whaler either way fine with me just really enough room to add all of those mods in my oppinion I think I was just excited in the beauty of my first boat  thanks guys and as to the beer i'll drive and it's not illegal unless I drink right


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

A few things you should know about this ride: the glass work on the console was done by a fellow st augustian Drew. He runs a successfull surfboard shapping company Inspired Surfboards. He is currently branching out into sme small ultra skinny water poling skiffs called "flats boards" or something.

look him up for glass help and or mods he is a good guy and will help- tell him LoneRanger said hey!


IMO go with the 15hp motor keep it 2000 or newer, a 55# front troller, and some seat cushions. livewell pump is good too! 


K.I.S.S.


L.R.


----------

